# What kind of Pay should we expect for Valentines Day?



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

I know most of those drivers have quit but maybe some know how it can compare to other holidays. I do plan on wearing slacks and button down shirt (I normally wear a colored shirt and shorts). I don't think I will be opening up the door for the cheapos as this is a Nissan Sentra. I do expect some tips from those dudes looking to impress their ladies. I also figure it will be busy with regular singles out on a Saturday night. Some will be pissed they have no lover and didn't find their booty call at the bar so I need to be aware of those instances. I figure the whole peak hours will be happening with dinner couples crowd and then night club while picking up some of those couples heading home. $300 from 5-3AM or total bust night IMO.

Thoughts?


----------



## ChrisInABQ (Oct 21, 2014)

I'm guaranteed to make $0 Saturday night as my wife has already hinted that Saturday night belongs to her. Good thing I had a better than expected week last week!


----------



## yellow (Sep 7, 2014)

OCBob said:


> I know most of those drivers have quit but maybe some know how it can compare to other holidays. I do plan on wearing slacks and button down shirt (I normally wear a colored shirt and shorts). I don't think I will be opening up the door for the cheapos as this is a Nissan Sentra. I do expect some tips from those dudes looking to impress their ladies. I also figure it will be busy with regular singles out on a Saturday night. Some will be pissed they have no lover and didn't find their booty call at the bar so I need to be aware of those instances. I figure the whole peak hours will be happening with dinner couples crowd and then night club while picking up some of those couples heading home. $300 from 5-3AM or total bust night IMO.
> 
> Thoughts?


If that $300 is gross, thats only 40 bucks more than youre already guaranteed for that time frame


----------



## CSTAR (Feb 14, 2015)

I can guarantee a minimum 350 per week gross without you doing any extra work or for just about an hour of your time daily....text me 2139298455


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

CSTAR said:


> I can guarantee a minimum 350 per week gross without you doing any extra work or for just about an hour of your time daily....text me 2139298455


What do you mean "gross"?


----------



## CSTAR (Feb 14, 2015)

Gross is before you take out for expenses


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

CSTAR said:


> Gross is before you take out for expenses


No, working for Uber can sometimes be the same meaning. If not Uber, the passengers!


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

OCBob said:


> I know most of those drivers have quit but maybe some know how it can compare to other holidays. I do plan on wearing slacks and button down shirt (I normally wear a colored shirt and shorts). I don't think I will be opening up the door for the cheapos as this is a Nissan Sentra. I do expect some tips from those dudes looking to impress their ladies. I also figure it will be busy with regular singles out on a Saturday night. Some will be pissed they have no lover and didn't find their booty call at the bar so I need to be aware of those instances. I figure the whole peak hours will be happening with dinner couples crowd and then night club while picking up some of those couples heading home. $300 from 5-3AM or total bust night IMO.
> 
> Thoughts?


I'll let you know on Sunday. Seriously, who knows.

On a positive note - May the Surge be with you young OC Jedi


----------



## noe (Dec 31, 2014)

I just found out passengers can split the fare, through the uber app! <------ DUH! Wtf is up with that... So 3 passengers can split a $10 fare when they only type in they are 1 rider? Thats bogus. Should be more with more passengers.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

2.1X in Orange County right now! I might have to screw my regular hour hide n don't seek ping game. I am at about 50% of guarantees for the week. I am trying it out for the next hour or so. 

Edit: 2.6x now! Tonight might be a good one and might be tough to play the guarantee game today...just got a ping 9 miuteses away. Update later.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

noe said:


> I just found out passengers can split the fare, through the uber app! <------ DUH! Wtf is up with that... So 3 passengers can split a $10 fare when they only type in they are 1 rider? Thats bogus. Should be more with more passengers.


Takes me back to my old server days, when two or more women would share an appetizer, and take up the table for an hour.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Got back. Too hot sitting around in the nice fox hole area but fare was 2.6x and close to min fare so it got me $10.....and a tip. She is pretty new to Uber so I thanked her and told her she is the rare kind. Top of the hour, I trekked back home the best way to get as little ping action as possible. Currently 1.3x at 2:16 and 2.7 in Laguna Beach. 5PM dinner reservations are going to be going off the hook IMO. Got another 40 minutes of no Uber and guarantees still intact. I now hope I don't try to hide tonight and just go for the gusto. $50 and hour on surges might happen. I already look like Dapper Dan just in case I don't make it home. Too damn hot though in pants, undershirt and button down shirt...long sleeve.

EDIT: 2:20 and just yellow...Got a request a few minutes ago time to go. (Please be min fare back to my area).


----------



## Dany (Oct 30, 2014)

Expect 90 cent or less!
Otherwise go home to ur wife or girl
And live as normal human don't be 90
Cent slave.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Got through 3 hours with only 4 trips and about $30 in fares so double that with guarantees. Hit some dead miles trying to get back to my spot and succeeded everytime. Onto Peak hours and no slave here as it will be surging and people will be forced to take it as they have reservations and can't be late!


----------



## Dany (Oct 30, 2014)

That's how uber playing with ur little brain
GO HOME!!!!!


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Dany said:


> That's how uber playing with ur little brain
> GO HOME!!!!!


I guess I will report the goods tomorrow and then see how close I got to Uber Math with the guarantees. Right now, if correct $125 guaranees approximately for regular hours and that is less than what I brought in fares. Not many hours but with guarantees, it is not slave work as long as dead miles stay low and you have shade for waiting.


----------



## uberguy_in_ct (Dec 29, 2014)

It's surging all over my area right anywhere from 2.1 to 2.8. I'm sitting at home watching the snow come down. Roads are totally covered and it says will get another 6" tonight. I know as soon as I turn the app on the surge will end because there are actually quite a few cars out there right now. Don't want to crack up my car in a snowbank for Uber base fares. Guarantees are only $20 on Saturday night nowhere near enough to get me out in a snowstorm.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

uberguy_in_ct said:


> It's surging all over my area right anywhere from 2.1 to 2.8. I'm sitting at home watching the snow come down. Roads are totally covered and it says will get another 6" tonight. I know as soon as I turn the app on the surge will end because there are actually quite a few cars out there right now. Don't want to crack up my car in a snowbank for Uber base fares. Guarantees are only $20 on Saturday night nowhere near enough to get me out in a snowstorm.


Lucky you. We are trying to manage 85 degree weather in SoCal and while I worked the guarantees yesterday (even though I didnt want to), tonight in 1 hour is going to blow up big and I expect to get at least $35 an hour and some tips (finally). If not, it sucked like NYE.


----------



## uberguy_in_ct (Dec 29, 2014)

noe said:


> I just found out passengers can split the fare, through the uber app! <------ DUH! Wtf is up with that... So 3 passengers can split a $10 fare when they only type in they are 1 rider? Thats bogus. Should be more with more passengers.


Doesn't make much sense to split a $10 fare 3 ways, Uber charges each person a $0.50 fee to split it, so Uber just made another $1 off that $10 fare. College kids split $5 fares around here all the time, even after I tell them it's going to cost them more to do it.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

noe said:


> I just found out passengers can split the fare, through the uber app! <------ DUH! Wtf is up with that... So 3 passengers can split a $10 fare when they only type in they are 1 rider? Thats bogus. Should be more with more passengers.


^^^
Do they get three ratings or only one? 
One rating by consensus?


----------



## uberguy_in_ct (Dec 29, 2014)

OCBob said:


> Lucky you. We are trying to manage 85 degree weather in SoCal and while I worked the guarantees yesterday (even though I didnt want to), tonight in 1 hour is going to blow up big and I expect to get at least $35 an hour and some tips (finally). If not, it sucked like NYE.


It got all the up to 31 degrees here today, I was going thru my closet trying to find my summer clothes.


----------



## uberguy_in_ct (Dec 29, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Do they get three ratings or only one?
> One rating by consensus?


I'm pretty sure only the person who booked the ride can rate because the waybill only shows that persons name.


----------



## krazydrive (Nov 18, 2014)

Its about 85 degrees here. Should be good. But im going to be having drinks and getting laid.


----------



## uberguy_in_ct (Dec 29, 2014)

uberguy_in_ct said:


> Doesn't make much sense to split a $10 fare 3 ways, Uber charges each person a $0.50 fee to split it, so Uber just made another $1 off that $10 fare. College kids split $5 fares around here all the time, even after I tell them it's going to cost them more to do it.


In the partner dashboard you get a little arrow notation on the ride just like you would with a surge, saying "split fee ride does not affect driver payout"


----------



## wisuber (Dec 13, 2014)

Hubby has done 7 trips with a gross of 97.45 in the last 3 hours.


----------



## jezhead (Feb 10, 2015)

wisuber said:


> Hubby has done 7 trips with a gross of 97.45 in the last 3 hours.


NICE!


----------



## uber_sea (Jan 9, 2015)

Seattle had surge from 1pm-8pm anywhere from 1.2x to 2.9x. I was going for the $22 and $28 guarantees. hopefully it works out. 

When do I know if uber paid me guarantees? Monday?


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

upnetuser said:


> What part of OC were you in today to do just 4 trips in 3 hours for $30?
> 
> reason I ask is I got ****ed all day due to lack of drivers out.


UPDATE FROM LAST NIGHT aka to play the guarantee or not to play it

When Peak hours hit I just waited at home to let the fun begin. It didn't take long to get to Santa Ana area which in turned got me to South Coast Plaza/Costa Mesa area and it was what I thought to be on. After three hours, I did my Uber math and found out I was still under the guarantee and no surges I hit during that time (I think South OC/Laguna had early surges). I tried to use hideouts of previous mentioned spots to be protected by other drivers but that barely lasted. It was like a successful scud missle by Iraq finally hit their target and I was back on the move. I was now in Newport area and when app went back on, found the whole Irvine/Lake Forest/MV area was lit up with blood and saw my escape plan. Irvine was being crucified at 3.6x surge and if I could get through UCI which is home to the cheapest uber riders in at least OC (I don't think I am stereotyping but you will need to figure out what nationality is dominate at UCI) and they will never pay for surge pricing. It was beautiful as I am bolting down into Irvine and not one ping to my credit. Last time I saw this type of free will pass was Charlton Heston as Moses parting the Red Sea. Those cheapos can see me but they don't dare ping me at $3.50 a mile! I was freeeeeeee to get to a quieter spot if it last.....it didn't! Only surging area was John Wayne Airport at around 3.9x and all Uber drivers should know that this area is full of shit for surges. Well, I barely got into the sphere of no influence but to my not too surprise, the ping didn't come from JWA area. It was down Culver Drive in Irvine. Away from UCI at least. Let those book worms study, cheap nerds. I pick these two guys up and they are going South County to Ladera Ranch (South MV area for those in the OC know). Oh, fare will be over the guarantee but I now decide that the guarantee game is back on! I drop the guys off after answering all their Uber questions (and even though I explained everything good and bad, no tip) and now make a break for South near Ortega. I turn off the app and high tail it to a known low density, gate community that will get me some needed rest for my body and keep the pings away. I was already set for averages and didn't need any pings. I was now all about ****ing the surges, the drunks, the girl drama and their low self esteem from not having a date and booty call, etc. It was me and my Sentra going in snooze mode. It worked for almost an hour until I start getting request from inside the Gates. These were now friends of the rich and they were older but still too drunk. One told their friends' dog to "jump in, jump in!" I heard the story here last week about the peeing dog so that thing was mandatory for being on a lap. Wife already was pissed what seemed to me because the address came up wrong and she had no idea what I meant by "you set the pin in location instead of typing in the address" which her response was "I don't know howwwwwww!" I dropped them off and ready to give her a rare 3 star when she pulls out what was almost 100% of the fare and apologized. I gave her 5 stars!!! To wrap up the weekend, if I do my Uber Math somewhat correct, I should hit guarantees of $100-$135 range for that time period. A ton of hours but for this weekend to get even any guarantee money I thought took some toughness to not chase and to know when and where to hide. Rich people gave nicely and between a couple of cash trips for extra drop offs and screw ups by the user, I made $53 in tips! That helped a ton because I think I went over 200 miles yesterday.


----------



## ubetrippin (Jan 1, 2015)

211.00 in net fares, started at noon time and didn't finish until about 11:30pm, as I headed home, the pings kept coming, but was too pooped out to continue....


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

ubetrippin said:


> 211.00 in net fares, started at noon time and didn't finish until about 11:30pm, as I headed home, the pings kept coming, but was too pooped out to continue....


quitter


----------



## ubetrippin (Jan 1, 2015)

OCBob said:


> quitter


----------



## Nick Starr (Feb 12, 2015)

I worked 3pm - 10pm on Valentines and had 15 rides and made $171.43. Seattle GUAR was $22 from 3-5 and $28 from 5-10, but with the hours average from the rest of the week I didn't get any extra. This total included only $24.86 in surge as a lot of my passengers were going long distances outside of the main parts of Seattle and two $2.35 tolls on the 520 bridge.

*MISCELLANEOUS ITEMS* *$0.02*
Winter Warm Up Peak Hours February 16th Payments ---->Congrats, you earned $28.14 per hour during peak hours. Since you grossed more than $28 per hour, you will not receive any additional payment. Uber On!
0.01
Winter Warm Up Regular Hours February 16th Payments ---->Congrats, you earned $32.53 per hour during regular hours. Since you grossed more than $22 per hour, you will not receive any additional payment. Uber On!


----------

